# Paintings By Danton Rezos



## DantonRezosDesigns

Hello all! I am going to start posting some of my current works.

Cheers!

Here is the one I am currently working on...just about done but the last 10% is always the hardest to finish (lower right area)...


----------



## DantonRezosDesigns

Here is the one I recently finished.
:vs_smirk:


----------



## DantonRezosDesigns

How about one more for now...


----------



## DantonRezosDesigns

Alright, one more sine you asked...:vs-kiss:


----------



## DantonRezosDesigns

This one has some hard to sell colors... it will eventually find its forever home!:vs_karate:


----------



## DantonRezosDesigns

Anyone into sunsets?:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## DantonRezosDesigns

Anyone into big paintings? Here is a 4'x5'...:vs_cool:


----------



## dickhutchings

These are all awesome!


----------



## DantonRezosDesigns

Thank you kind sir! Here is one from a little over a year ago.


----------



## DantonRezosDesigns

Here is a frozen pond that I did a a few weeks ago...


----------



## Liz

Wow, they look so dramatic. Well done.


----------



## TerryCurley

Awesome paintings. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Welcome, beautiful work.


----------



## DantonRezosDesigns

Thank you all for the kind words!

Here is another one I finish a couple weeks ago... maybe my favorite???

The geek in pink:biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley

Awesome. Keep them coming.


----------



## DantonRezosDesigns

Thank you Terry! I hope to update this thread as I go. If you can believe it all but one of those painting where painted in the last two months, As you can see I have been busy, but after this marathon of a paint session I am going to take a few days off. 

Glad to have this most current one off my plate. I know that it might be a little too progressive for most, but this painting is me in a nutshell. 

It is crazy what you can do when you believe in yourself!


----------



## TerryCurley

Wonderful abstract. 

If you create an album and load your paintings in it, your paintings will show on the home page of the forum. Plus it's a place for people to look at your work without going through the thread.


----------

